# Beaver Recipe



## HuntforFood (Apr 13, 2016)

No there is no pun here ... BUT my dad and I have a beaver problem on some of my family land. We decided to take them out. Im hoping to make a hat out of the pelt if my fiance will help with that. I was wondering if any of y'all had a recipe to cook the meat. It is hanging in a freezer right now. So if anyone could help me cook this harvest that would be great!


----------



## Lucretia (Apr 14, 2016)

Never had it, but I've heard you can grill the tail (skin on.)


----------



## ecchef (Apr 14, 2016)

You can spatchcock it.


----------



## fujiyama (Apr 14, 2016)

Go for the Apple Cinnamon 











Wait, what?


----------



## dough (Apr 14, 2016)

soak the meat in salt water before cooking helps get the blood out. other then that you can make cracklings out of the tail or par cook it a bit and cube it into baked beans or chili which is pretty good. the meat itself just treat like lean red meat. I like to make jerky with it but overall I think it lends itself to stew or saucy dishes.


----------



## Tall Dark and Swarfy (Apr 15, 2016)

Serve with Molson. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KvtPuWtmNPM


----------



## HuntforFood (Apr 17, 2016)

Thank you all for the help! I was thinking about soaking it (Brine) and trying to just stew it. Really looking forward to making a comfy and warm hat. I live in South Carolina so I won't need it often but it's nice to use every bit of something I've taken the life of.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 26, 2016)

you should read that book by Steven Rinella. "Meat eater". he has a pretty great chapter about eating beaver. i think he braised the tail.

i would definitely stew the thing for my maiden voyage. you trap it?


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 26, 2016)

here

http://www.themeateater.com/2014/tasting-notes-beaver/


----------



## DeepCSweede (Apr 26, 2016)

My Grandfather was a trapper by trade and we would eat a lot of stuff that got caught in traps, beaver was never something that we would eat. Best of luck with it. By the way raccoon was one of my favorites.


----------

